# Resurrecting Our Haunt 2018



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

After a two year hiatus, the Halloween bug bit us again. We decided since we did not have time to build another walk-through haunt that we would put out some seasonal props for the TOTers to enjoy. We quickly put together a warehouse type facade and went with a spiders vs zombies theme. We wanted to try out a new concept ---the zombie in a barrel prop that worked fantastic. I have to admit, the rush to plan and build at the last minute and pull it off already has me looking forward to resurrecting HINSON HOUSE OF HORROR. Thanks to all you fellow haunters for the inspiration. I was out of the game long enough and it felt great coming off the sidelines. Thanks for watching the short clip.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's pretty darn good for throwing it together at the last minute, love the guy in the barrel


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Damn Doc! This was great! So glad to see you get back into it and hopefully the short break was enough to re-charge you and your crew. This was such a fun haunt. The zombie actor was fantastic and got great scares/reactions. Nice props; Hell, you even had an ambulance in your display!!! Hoping to see HHH back in action next year but this was such a treat to watch! Nice job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That guy in the barrel got a load of great scares. Well done!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

That was great!

Loved the barrel man in particular - wonder how many people actually wet their pants a little?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOVE IT!! So glad you're back!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep! i’m Late to the party again. I absolutely love your zombie guy! Perfectly scary!


----------

